# Ever hit a wire?



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ever hit a wire? I hit a wire with a screw earlier this week. Had to get an electrician out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Ever hit a wire? I hit a wire with a screw earlier this week. Had to get an electrician out.


 NO.:blink:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> NO.:blink:


 

Don't give me that look. I was doing a job where I was hangin 1/4 board over old drywall that had been wallpapered without paintng,damn. Anyhowe, some douchebag in the past ran electrical wire throuh a notch in the stud instead of a hole bored thru the middle.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

watcha workin on? a trailer?


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> watcha workin on? a trailer?


 
Early 80's ranch house that has too many DIY projects done on it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

When I was young and doing drywall, I stabbed my keyhole saw into a stove out let to find it and router it out. The damn thing turned out to be live:blink:

I not sure if it sent me flying back, or if it just scared chit out of me, but there was a big flash, and I ended up laying on a puddle of water on the basement floor. It melted the end of my saw also.

Taught me to always check the electrical panel now, to see what breakers are in the on position. Good thing I was not cutting with my router when it happened, or there would be no more 2buck on DWT..... which would make some on this site happy:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I drove a nail through a water pipe on the second floor of a home where the home owners were living in the basement..The wife was home ,,but didn't know where the cut off valve was:blink:.

By the time we found the valve LOTS of water had made it's way to the basement!!!  

Right before we left that evening the wife handed us a plate full of fudge and cookies[no lie] She said It was her husbands fault for not having the pipe protected... She had no iddy !!!! That she saved my ass!!! from my ole man!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Well it turns out this next to useless thread is starting to have some good stories :thumbsup:
Thanks Moore and 2buck!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> I drove a nail through a water pipe on the second floor of a home where the home owners were living in the basement..The wife was home ,,but didn't know where the cut off valve was:blink:.
> 
> By the time we found the valve LOTS of water had made it's way to the basement!!!
> 
> Right before we left that evening the wife handed us a plate full of fudge and cookies[no lie] She said It was her husbands fault for not having the pipe protected... She had no iddy !!!! That she saved my ass!!! from my ole man!!


Was doing checkout in a commercial building the other week, with one area being where a taper had taken out a sprinkler head on 2nd floor with a pole sander. Water down to the basement.

Same thing some time ago in a hotel reno, with another taper doing the same. Water from the 4th?5th? floor hallway down into the lobby.

Fire Dept. used some tapered wood chunk to plug at least the hotel one, I was told. Not sure how the 2nd one was handled.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:yes:I got you guys all beat

many moons ago, when I was just a drywaller, My old partner and I went into work on a Sunday. We started rocking out a unit on the 3rd floor of a all wood built , three story walk up. My partner some how knocked a copper water pipe right off (not me of coarse). The water was rushing out, and for hours we searched and could not find the shut off, so we high tailed it out of there...........

When we showed up Monday morning, they asked of if we were working that weekend, and we were like "Not us lazy drunken ba$tards:whistling2:"... The whole wing was flooded out!!!!!!, All the drywall loaded in the building had to be replaced, the insulation, some of the floors and so on............ I sorta have a simular sorey about the wires to a elevator, but we won't get into that one today:whistling2:

And can you delete this whole thread tomorrow morning too Silver Stilts:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> :yes:I got you guys all beat
> 
> many moons ago, when I was just a drywaller, My old partner and I went into work on a Sunday. We started rocking out a unit on the 3rd floor of a all wood built , three story walk up. My partner some how knocked a copper water pipe right off (not me of coarse). The water was rushing out, and for hours we searched and could not find the shut off, so we high tailed it out of there...........
> 
> ...


 LMAO!!!! :laughing:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Years ago when I was only a boy we were doing a Reno. I was pulling the wires through the sheet in the kitchen, as I did I got a boot. I told the boss and he said BS, so I asked him to grab it. All of a sudden he took me seriously. When the Sparky turned up sure enough it was alive 240v . All of the fuses had been removed but someone had ran a rouge wire to avoid the meter.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well it turns out this next to useless thread is starting to have some good stories :thumbsup:
> Thanks Moore and 2buck!


Come on Moose boy, we know you have a story to tell about something that went wrong on the job.:yes:

Silver stilts will delete this thread tomorrow morning









(P.S. Silver Stilts, delete every post except for Moose Boys):whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Years ago when I was only a boy we were doing a Reno. I was pulling the wires through the sheet in the kitchen, as I did I got a boot. I told the boss and he said BS, so I asked him to grab it. All of a sudden he took me seriously. When the Sparky turned up sure enough it was alive 240v . All of the fuses had been removed but someone had ran a rouge wire to avoid the meter.


 YES!!! That's why I treat every panel as if it's hot..even if it's not!! I don't trust those fukkers


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep I was young and dumb. Learnt a big lesson that day.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know how many times I've burned holes in knives, but that's the extent of my stories. Nothing amazing or crazy.

Once, someone defecated in one of our apartment units.

And another time, someone came in and pushed their shoulder through all the seams, between the studs and they also kicked random holes all over. They knew what they were doing....it took us 2 days to patch the son-of-a-bitch. The builder accused us of doing it ourselves to get more money:lol:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have screwed into water lines twice. both times were of no big consequence fortunately.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Just this winter i bought new propain heaters. i wrecked another herman nelson lighting it without power to the fan [email protected]#ks them emediatly. So these new heaters are more like an upside down gargbage can with holes all over to release the heat no power needed. 

i had used one to heat a house and it worked better than the H.N heaters so i was glad to have this new heater at the building we went to next. in buildings you always fight for power and cord are more of a pain in the smaller units.

Well i lit up my heater and i had all the boaders in our unit warming up me braging of course i would be warm wile they froze hahaha:jester:

That is when the sprinkler blew i had set it up right under the head fu#$ing idiot " all me guys" , fortunately we were on the bottom floor in early stages but that was a bran new not to do for me "rookie"


----------

